# Uh Oh!



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

This could be a problem?










Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

All I know is that it was emailed to me with dozens of other photos, and I thought that this one just had to hit the forum.

Jimbo


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

It's been on here a few times before. It is fake.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

my reliable sources have told me this one is legit.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Is that a humpback? :lol:


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Is that a humpback? :lol:


trev, i went out on a date with a dolphin once.
we just clicked


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > kayakone said:
> ...


Wrong Salti.

If I know Grinz it would be a _lady_ dolphin.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

salticrak said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > kayakone said:
> ...


sorry mate, didnt do that on porpoise.

true story...once saw a girl with dolphin tatt above her ankle and fish nett stockings


----------

